# Shadow, Patterdale Terrier, 4 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadow, Patterdale Terrier, 4 years old



His Story: Shadow was found stray and never claimed. He is held by another rescue and comes to us this week (mid Nov). He has been fostered in with other dogs whilst seeking a rescue place. He comes into kennels once we can set up transport.

Salient Points: Shadow is approx 4 years old and was neutered early November. Mixed in a multi-dog household. Living with an 8 yr old child successfully and is well mannered. Not for cats, 'toy sized'dogs, small furries or feathers as will chase. Retained on extender lead and requires terrier proof garden.

Advert: Shadow is a fluent Patterdale who has shown he copes well living in a multi-dog household with dog experienced people. He initially 'marked' but since shown housetraining. He understands basic commands, walks well on a lead though 'keen' and is well mannered with food and children. He will chase cats and care should be extended around 'toy' dogs and small furries and livestock as his chase and prey instinct are conversant with the working type terrier breed.

Shadow has a wire coat with locks of curls and the classic boxed face. Here is a quote from his current fosterer .. "Very soft mouth, will take treat very gently. Great in the car. Not seen any aggression. Very playful with same sized and bigger dogs, likes to rough and tumble, not good for smaller dogs as he will chase. Definitely not chicken or cat friendly when tested. Nice calm dog in the house, lovely temperment. Not interested in toys, will choose to sleep on a hard surface as well as soft bed." We can only offer Shadow a 'winter kennel' .. can you offer him a foster place or forever home?

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Shadow Patterdale Terrier 4 yrs Deal Kent.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadow is the ultimate in collectable Patterdales ... the real MacCoy ... in the broken coated 'model' as MacTarn is in smooth! Every pose every movement every bit the 'working terrier'. Now's the time for a fun loving and 'feet on the ground' home to retire into. Trophies can go on the shelf and collect dust!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Shadow's previous foster before he came into rescue with us:

"Shadow was originally being fostered here with me and my lot. He is absolutely beautiful and a great house guest, but he was too keen on my tiny elderly yorkie and the other smaller dogs I have here unfortunately. He sits very well and will give a paw shake, he has the most beautifully soft mouth and will take a titbit or treat so softly that he put my lot to shame!

My StaffyX really misses him as they spent a lot of time rolling around in the muddy pit that passes for my garden at the moment!

Good luck Shady, I hope you find a new home or a foster home very soon.










Lovely to meet Lorraine, Frank, Blue and the lovely Bruce finally and thank you to everyone at RR for your help"


----------

